#  Krankheiten >   Erhöhter CK Wert und Muskelschmerzen >

## lisawi

Hallo, 
Bei einer Routineuntersuchungen wurde vor 2 Jahren ein erhöhter CK Wert festgestellt und dann nach allen Regeln der Ärtzlichen Kunst weitergehend untersucht. Es wurden folgende Untersuchnungen durchgeführt: 
- Rheumatische Abklärung, ohne Befund
- Verdacht auf Borreliose, ohne Befund
- Nurologische Untersuchung, ohne Befund ( Inclusive MRT, EEg etc )
- Muskelbiobsie beim Friedrich Baur Institut hintsichlich Muskeldystropie etc
- Ca. 10 genetische Untersuchen hinsichtlich seltener Muskelerkrankungen, ohne Befund
- Ausschluss genetischer Grund der CK Wert Erhöhung 
Ich bin bereits ab Mitte 2006 in Behandlungen bei einem Artzt der sich auf Orthomolekulare und Homöopathische und Naturheilverfahren spezialisiert hat. 
Der Artzt hat mein Immunsystem aufgebaut und seitdem geht es mir wieder gut. Ausserdem hat er nachdem ich nach wie vor noch Muskelschmerzen gehabt habe festgestellt das ich auf Botulim reagiere. Seitdem nehme ich 2-3 wöchentlich Botulinum D12 und die Muskelschmerzen sind weg. Nachdem ich für ca. 6 Wochen kein Botulinum mehr hatte haben die Muskelschmerzen wieder angefangen. Ich nehme es jetzt wieder und die Muskelschmerzen sind auch wieder weg. 
Der CK Wert ist immer noch zu hoch und schwankt zwischen 800-1800. 
Meine Frage nun: Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder schon mal was von dem Thema gehört. 
Gruss 
lisawi

----------


## Sunflowers

http://www.muckis-und-ihre-freunde.de dort gibt es viele Infos zu Muskelerkrankungen. Wurde bei dir schon auf FSHD oder Fibromyalgie getestet?

----------


## lisawi

Hallo, 
FSHD wurde getestet und ist es nicht. Fibromyalgie ist wohl ein grosses Haus in dem viele wohnen. Welche Tests gibt es um das zu untersuchen. 
Gruss 
lisawi

----------


## Sunflowers

In unserem Partnerforum *www.fibro-forum.de* wird man dir auf deine Frage sicher eine Antwort geben können, denn soweit ich weiß, gehört die Fibro zu einer Erkrankung, die schwer zu diagnostizieren ist.

----------


## sugar

Hallo Lisawi, hab grad deine krankengeschichte gelesen. Frage: Ist dein Cholesterinwert erhöht? Wenn Ja nimmst du evtl. ein Simvastatin-Präparat ein, um das Cholesterin  zu senken.  Weil wenn es sowäre ,das Simvastatin macht eine Muskelerkrankung (Myopathie) und damit evtl. auch erhöhtes CK .

----------


## levlady

> Hallo, 
> Bei einer Routineuntersuchungen wurde vor 2 Jahren ein erhöhter CK Wert festgestellt und dann nach allen Regeln der Ärtzlichen Kunst weitergehend untersucht. Es wurden folgende Untersuchnungen durchgeführt: 
> - Rheumatische Abklärung, ohne Befund
> - Verdacht auf Borreliose, ohne Befund
> - Nurologische Untersuchung, ohne Befund ( Inclusive MRT, EEg etc )
> - Muskelbiobsie beim Friedrich Baur Institut hintsichlich Muskeldystropie etc
> - Ca. 10 genetische Untersuchen hinsichtlich seltener Muskelerkrankungen, ohne Befund
> - Ausschluss genetischer Grund der CK Wert Erhöhung 
> Ich bin bereits ab Mitte 2006 in Behandlungen bei einem Artzt der sich auf Orthomolekulare und Homöopathische und Naturheilverfahren spezialisiert hat. 
> ...

 wurdest du mal auf 'Polymyosities getestet
hast du eine Schwäche in den Armen oder Beinen ? 
levlady

----------


## Tom43

Hallo an euch alle,ich bin durch zufall auf dieses Forum gestossen,ich leide seit Jahren unter stark erhötem CK-Wert,sehr starke Muskel und Gelenkschmerzen,bei Wetterschwankungen sehr extrem,ich betreibe viel lauf und Radsport aber Muskeltraining ist kaum möglich.War auch im Fr.Baur Inst.München und alles durchgeprüft,alles Ok nur der CK bleibt stark erhöht

----------


## Schw. Erika

Hallo lisawi,
ich habe heute deinen link gegogelt und mich hier eingeloggt. ich bin von deinem Problem betroffen und fände es sehr schön, wenn du hier noch erreichbar wärst...erstmal einen lieben gruß von Erika

----------


## kim

Hallo, 
ein erhöhter CK Wert, Muskelschwäche und Muskelschmerzen könnte ein Hinweis auf Polymyositis sein. Die Polymyositis gehört auch zu den Kollagenosen und ist eine Autoimmunerkrankung. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polymyositis

----------


## levlady

> Hallo, 
> ein erhöhter CK Wert, Muskelschwäche und Muskelschmerzen könnte ein Hinweis auf Polymyositis sein. Die Polymyositis gehört auch zu den Kollagenosen und ist eine Autoimmunerkrankung. Polymyositis

 bin auch davon betroffen von dieser Krankheit 
lg levlady

----------


## pallass

möchte wissen wo bekomme ich D12 her ?
Danke?

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo pallass, 
ich weis zwar nicht in welchen Zusammenhang das mit dem Thema hier stehen soll aber D12 ist eine Verrdünnungsgrösse bei Globuli. Wenn man z.B. Vitamine B12 sucht Drogerie / Apotheke.
Ich schätze Du solltest aber, so ein klein wenig mehr schreiben als einen so kurzen Satz! (Wofür - Was genau udgl..). 
Gruss Stefan  
Vitamine *Vitamin D2*, (*Ergocalciferol)* und *Vitamin D3*, (*Cholecalciferol)*

----------


## Dr. Baumann

@_StefanD._ 
Ganz oben im ersten Beitrag. Ich glaub darauf bezieht sich die Nachfrage von pallass   

> Seitdem nehme ich 2-3 wöchentlich Botulinum D12 und die Muskelschmerzen sind weg.

----------


## pallass

habe dies auch im Forum gelesen ,bin in dieser Sache nicht  so befasst also Laie und bin auf der Suche um meine Krankheit evtl beizukommen.
Werde mit immunglobulinen behandelt was aber nicht viel hilft der Muskelabbau schreitet dennoch voran.

----------


## Zahid

Hallo lisawi bei mir ist seit 6 Jahre cu Werk zu hoch. Über 1000 ich habe Gelenken und Muskel schmerzen und keine Ärzte können mir helfen. Ich habe kein Spaß mehr am Leben. Von wo hast du Botulinum gekauft.  Bei Apotheke gibt es nicht. Bitte um hilfe

----------


## josie

Hallo Zahid!
Bist Du schon beim internistischen Rheumatologen gewesen?

----------

